# Your home defense tactical shotgun...



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

What, where, and how do you store it. This is my primary HD weapon....quick access is vital.

Right now, my setup is my Mossberg 500 Mariner. Stainless, w/telescopic stock. I have it loaded up w/one in the chamber (all...00 buck). I have have the factory sidesaddle that gives me another 5 rounds of 00 buck. It currently sits beside my bed vertically in between my nightstand and the bedpost. Probably not ideal, but it is just the way it is for now. 

Again, what, where, and how are you set up?


Thanks everyone!!

And stay safe!

Mike


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gee...If I tell you that, you might sneak into my house and steal it! :mrgreen:

It's a 12ga pump, in the bedroom closet, fully loaded but with an empty chamber. You can't rack it to load unless you know the secret.
Yes, I know that you know the secret. And so does our cleaning lady, who's a shooter.
But any people we know who would be unsafe with a gun don't know it.
No worries, mate. :smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

12 ga Mossberg 500, 20" bbl, loaded to the max alternate slug/00 buckshot, one in the chamber. I keep it stored in my safe, but, since it's only me and the wife I keep the safe unlocked at night. Safe is 3 steps from the bed. CZ 2075 RAMI at the bedside to get me from the bed to the safe.:mrgreen:


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

12 ga Rem 870 Super Mag. Currently, I have bird shot in the chamber and as the second round, and the rest is 00 buckshot. It's sitting vertically in the corner of the room on the other side of my night stand. I can reach it without getting out of bed.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

20 gauge Remington 870 Express, 7-shot, 18" barrel. loaded with #3 Buck. Empty chamber with 6 in the magazine, and 6 slugs in the 'stock sock,' and safely stored in an easily accessible secret compartment.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

i saw this and made one of my own from some scrap aluminium i had laying around. i did round the corners and used some old spray on rubber/plastic coating so my 870 wasn't sitting on bare metal. i probably don't have $10 total invested.

http://www.the-backup.com/


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah....my big concern, and really.........the reason why I started this thread is because I wanted a better idea about where and how you guys were storing you shotguns. It basically just leans against my headboard. It has a 18.5" barrel, so it is by no means big....but I am not the biggest fan of it being so visable.

I like the Back Up piece. It gets it hidden, but ver very accessable!!!

I may look into getting one.

Thanks and keep the info coming!

Mike


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

mlc said:


> i saw this and made one of my own from some scrap aluminium i had laying around. i did round the corners and used some old spray on rubber/plastic coating so my 870 wasn't sitting on bare metal. i probably don't have $10 total invested.
> 
> http://www.the-backup.com/


Looks like it has the potential to be pretty hard on a shin or knee when rolling in and out of bed.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mine is my 870, 18.5", all 00 Buck, on the floor under my bed (away from the door). I put a cotton sheet, sprayed down with CLP that it sits on to keep it out of the carpet fuzz...

Roll out of bed away from the door, reach underneath... Armed.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> Looks like it has the potential to be pretty hard on a shin or knee when rolling in and out of bed.


actually that hasn't been any of an issue with me. it can be a little bit of an issue if you don't remove it while changing sheets on the bed but not enough that i don't use it. it doesn't take but a couple seconds to remove it, change the sheets and then slide it back in. i suppose it'd be possible to fabricate something to stand it upright and mount a quick release to a headboard post. i'd rather not leave it that exposed or visible to anyone that wanders into my bedroom. just a thought.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

mlc said:


> actually that hasn't been any of an issue with me. it can be a little bit of an issue if you don't remove it while changing sheets on the bed but not enough that i don't use it. it doesn't take but a couple seconds to remove it, change the sheets and then slide it back in. i suppose it'd be possible to fabricate something to stand it upright and mount a quick release to a headboard post. i'd rather not leave it that exposed or visible to anyone that wanders into my bedroom. just a thought.


Don't get me wrong - I like the thought of it. I just see myself nailing my shin on it. Trust me, I would find a way. I've got the scars to prove it.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I just love the thought of my Benelli semiauto, the one the US Marine Corps use as a trench gun, lying at hand in my bedroom at night. It makes me sleep so much better !! :smt033 :smt033


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

REM 870 w 18 inch police barrel loaded w# 4 shot hanging on the wall in my bedroom using those large rubber coated hooks like the ones that people use to hang bikes with.high enough so that small kids cant reach it


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

in between me, the nightstand and the door


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I screwed a strap to the back of my night stand and left it loose enough to clip a holster on it. I put my PT100 in an oversized holster so that it can be removed quickly. I just bought a Sig STL-900L light/laser to put on my P250 .45 and it may end up in it's place.

I like the HD weapon where it can not be seen but at the same time quickly accessed and this seems to work best for me.

I just noticed this thread is for ammo, sorry. I have Golden Sabres in the .40 and I found a box of Black Talons at a garage sale (for $20) that I keep in the .45.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

Win. 1300 Defender, full mag w/ empty chamber between nightstand and bed.
I also have a S&W 357 Mag under the pillow in a carry bag with the zipper partly opened for fast easy access and it is loaded. On the floor by the but of the shotgun is a KP89DC in a carry bag also unzipped for quick access with a full mag empty chamber.


----------

